# Lowe Fishing Machine 175 DC - Are they a decent boat?



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm looking for a 17 foot deep V boat for some Lake Erie near shore fishing, Canadian Lakes, and some water ski'ing. The Lowe Fishing Machine 175 DC with walkthru windshield and 90 hp Merc is on my short list. Anyone care to comment on the quality of Lowe all-welded boats? 

http://www.loweboats.com/Page.aspx/pageId/810/pmId/111619/Lowe-Fishing-Machine-175DC.aspx

I'm comparing the Lowe to Tracker Pro Guide V-17 WT, Lund Classic 1775, and Crestliner Sport Angler 1750. I trust Lund and Crestliner for quality. I assume Tracker is average qaulity. It all comes down to money, because the Tracker and Lowe are several throusand less than Crestliner or Lund. I have three kids in college plus a few other things to spend money on if you know what I mean.

Any feedback on Lowe boats would be appreciated!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have owned a lund and 2 lowes. Lowe makes a good boat. I currently have the fishing machine 165. Lowe, lund and crestliner are all good boats, definately a step above trackers. Look at the construction closely and you will see the difference. My brother bought a new tracker 16' deep v, it was the wettest boat I've ever been in. He had a long list of problems with that boat, and sold it after 2 years. I would like to get the 175, I just hate to spend the money, my 165 is about paid off.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Iowa Dave at the Turtle Creek outing was very pleased with his Lowe. He was telling Lund owners that they really had to "try the ride" of the Lowe.

Also check out Crestliner Canadian 1650, it might be a bit cheaper than the Sport Angler 1750. Although if water skiing is on your list, then I doubt the Canadian Series fits your needs.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The Crestliner Canadian is a nice boat, but would like a little more comfort of carpet, etc. and need one a bit deeper and wider. Having found out that Lowe, Lund, and Crestliner are all owned by Brunswick Co., I have more confidence in keeping Lowe towards top of my short list. The more I hear about Tracker, the lower it goes on the list. The Lowe FM175DC package with Merc 90 classic, walk thru windshield, trolling motor and fish finder is $19.2k out the door with tax at Cabelas in Dundee, MI. Similar Crestliner and Lund models are several $K more and have different +'s and -'s. Tracker is about equal to Lowe price.


----------

